# Forum About Russia Society  My bliny - share your favourite Russian recipes

## Neilan

Here is a video I made today of myself making bliny (this is the second day in a row I've made them! I'm having some kind of abnormal cravings and no, I am not pregnant, I am male!!)  ::  I hope you enjoy it! 
Share your favourite Russian recipes!

----------


## Medved

Pronunciation flaws (not mistakes, just something that would've given you away if you were a Scottish spy in Russia  ::  ):
концо*в* (should sound Ф)*
ви*дно (didn't soften the В)
и*ме*нно (didn't soften the М)
к*о*мом, right
надеюсь, что получится, потому что, вот, я посуду не помою.....can't make out the rest *не* знаю (should sound Н*И*)
наде*я*ться (sounded like надеться - put on {clothes} - didn't really pronounce the Я) 
Everything else sounds native Russian. Great job, man! Both pronunciation- and cooking wise. Keep it up. 
P.S. Don't answer, let's not stuff the thread with non-important stuff.

----------


## Eledhwen

May be just “pancakes”? ))

----------


## Ajax

Отличная идея! Может тебе стоит сделать регулярную передачу с русскими рецептами в формате видеоблога?)

----------


## Paul G.

Now we see what people can make if they don't have a job. (I mean the video, not blini)

----------


## Neilan

> Отличная идея! Может тебе стоит сделать регулярную передачу с русскими рецептами в формате видеоблога?)

 Возможно!  ::  А что готовить на следующее видео?

----------


## Ajax

> Возможно!  А что готовить на следующее видео?

 Как что? Блюда которые тебе нравилось есть пока ты жил в России и которые редко готовят в Европе/США.
Можешь попробовать сделать тушеную капусту, которая тебе так нравилась. А можешь то, что и так готовишь. Например, борщ или пельмени.

----------


## Hoax

Салат оливье, селедку под шубой, малосольные огурчики, драники, винегрет, котлеты по-киевски, холодец...  ::

----------


## Neilan

> Салат оливье, селедку под шубой, малосольные огурчики, драники, винегрет, котлеты по-киевски, холодец...

 Спасибо  :: ) Кроме холодца мне все нравится! Насчет малосольных огурцов, что ты имел в виду? Стерилизовать банки и сделать рассол на них?  
Сегодня я ходил в магазин и купил все продукты для борща!  ::

----------


## Lampada

Баклажанная икра?

----------


## Hoax

> Насчет малосольных огурцов, что ты имел в виду? Стерилизовать банки и сделать рассол на них?

 Oh, no =) Малосольные огурцы means that they are just a little bit solty, they are ready in a day, you don't need to sterilize the jars.

----------


## Hoax

And i'm tired of usual холодец, I cook it differently:

----------


## Lampada

A couple of original videos (with me trying to speak Russian)

----------


## Ajax

> Oh, no =) Малосольные огурцы means that they are just a little bit solty, they are ready in a day, you don't need to sterilize the jars.

 В принципе банки вообще не нужны. Вполне можно делать малосольные огурцы в обычном пищевом прозрачном пакете.

----------


## Medved

> И сделать рассол на них

 1.jpg

----------


## Neilan

SAM_2202.jpg 
My trip to the Russian Shop in Glasgow today!  :: )

----------


## Ajax

> SAM_2202.jpg 
> My trip to the Russian Shop in Glasgow today! )

 Гречка, сгущенка, пельмешки, сметанка. Все у вас есть там)

----------


## Hoax

Ого, а где там этот магазин находится?

----------


## Joseph Kimbrell

I wish I had eaten at Блин-Дональдс fast food place when I was there  ::   I heard they went bankrupt or something

----------


## Chemist12

> And i'm tired of usual холодец, I cook it differently:

 How'd you do this?!?!?!

----------


## Hoax

> How'd you do this?!?!?!

 Eggshell is used for it. You remove the top of the egg carefully, then use the egg itself as you like, wash the eggshell properly and let it dry. Collect as many eggshels as you need, then put something you like inside (vegetables, garden stuff, ham, anything you like and think will go well together) and pour in the broth (the one is cooked for холодец usually).  293_0566bll_5990_b.jpg

----------


## Throbert McGee

> How'd you do this?!?!?!

 The simplest way would be to use egg-shaped plastic molds, which are widely sold for making "gelatin Easter eggs":    
The more difficult/and traditional way is described in Hoax's post. But plastic molds seem to be much simpler! (Although I've never tried it, because I consider холодец to be the work of Satan... but at least it _looks_ pretty when shaped as an egg!)

----------


## Hoax

> The simplest way would be to use egg-shaped plastic molds, which are widely sold for making "gelatin Easter eggs":

 How do you put the filling inside? The hole is too small and if you add it first and try to close after, it will spill out.

----------


## Alex80

> How'd you do this?!?!?!

 Заливное в яйцах - кулинарный рецепт

----------


## Alex80

> ...because I consider холодец to be the work of Satan...

 Haha! I read that there was very similar popular dish in USA in 60-70th. I do not understand why it can loose popularity.

----------

